# Prepping



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Even though we're still getting summer weather with temps in the 70s, we know what's coming.

I took down an ash that had been killed like millions of others by the emerald ash borer. Hauling it out of the low ground with the '48 Ford 8N and then cut and loaded into the Binder. We added a couple of standing dead cherry trees and made a truckload. Delivered it to MT's house. Bullwinkle on the Ford, MT with the wood.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yah that time of year, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool picture. I can tell it's that time of year, because you guys post pictures like this.......


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We took care of MT's heating concerns for a while. His old forced-air furnace has a faulty heat exchanger and is not safe to use anymore, so he'll be heating with wood until we install a new furnace next weekend.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Not much to heat with temps in the mid to upper 70's and low at night in the mid 50's.

None-the-less they had fun hauling your ass-h out of the woods! :roflmao:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

True. Extra warm now. But, even a squirrel with a pea brain knows enough to get ready for what's ahead.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

"You" not "me" will be mowing grass to Dec 10th this year. 2018 will come and you'll be shoveling snow 2 times per week in -6 to -22 temps! That's a Larry prediction! hahaha


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Your Vardo against mine says you're wrong! Loser delivers.

P.S. I have room for your rocker, too.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Not an even trade Glen! So no deal!

For one; mine is the first ever North American Continent, official Mobile Trappers Cabin :hunter4:. Yours is a deer sneak box with a deer radar detection system on the roof! Also where are the hanging poinsettias for you shepherds hooks?

No 2; if you need my rocker that bad. just ask its yours, I am tired of Mrs S calling me Jed Clampett,

Besides, Don will have to stop saying to you guys in PM's "Larry is off he Rocker Again" instead it will be us saying "Glen is of Larry's Rocker again" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No worries, Larry. And, I thought you were a good sport. We wouldn't be "trading" anyway.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I still like your deer radar dish! Does it pickup bad weather also?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The appraiser said it adds a firm $20,000 to the value of my Vardo. Oh, yeah. The dish picks up bad weather and suckers. So, are you still unwilling to stand by your "convictions?"


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Just so ya'll know--- Jed's last name is spelled with an "i", not an "e". :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am standing firm....but no bet. My Cabin is worth only $3500. That makes it an unfair trade when I win.

BTW its a Cabin not a Vardo...there is no curve to the roof.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You wouldn't win and there would be no trade. Vardo or not.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Just so ya'll know--- Jed's last name is spelled with an "i", not an "e". :roflmao:
> 
> awprint:


No its not...Larry actually spelled it correctly (I'm not sure how....) And if you don't agree, I'll bet you Glens deer blind if you put up Larry's "vardo" which has suddenly become a cabin.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wasn't gonna say anything, but it sure was odd for Cat to jump in with that.

It is a deer blind/camp dubbed the "house trailer."

I have legal, perpetual plates for it, too. Ex-governor Granholm figured to squeeze more from us years ago by giving the commoners a chance to buy a trailer plate that would not expire - for a price. Lots of money for the government up-front, but they never got another nickel from me and lots of others that would typically have to pay to renew annually. Genius, she was. Actually, I got a pair of those plates, thank you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They did the same thing here Glen. I took advantage of it as well.

Yeah, Cat can spell ! Either that or Miss Kim proof reads all his posts.


----------

